# Breed of my Roo?



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

My Roo is just over a year old now. I got him in an order of hatching eggs which were supposed to be Brahmas. He is not a Brahma.
Can anyone identify him?

I attached two pics of him. They are good pics,but I am not sure that they do justice to the shade of silver his main and tail are. He is beautiful.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like a Delaware


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

A Delaware will have yellow legs. He looks similar to that breed but some things are missing.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

My guy has very pink legs and no barring on his feathers. His mane and tail are the most beautiful silver as are his flight feathers which are clipped right now, so you can't really see them in the pic.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know what he is, but he is beautiful!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm just about positive he is a Coronation Sussex. You can see pics of them at chickenscratchpoultry.com. Hope this helps!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

dcfrenkel said:


> My Roo is just over a year old now. I got him in an order of hatching eggs which were supposed to be Brahmas. He is not a Brahma.
> Can anyone identify him?
> 
> I attached two pics of him. They are good pics,but I am not sure that they do justice to the shade of silver his main and tail are. He is beautiful.


Coronation Sussex! I currently have ten of those eggs in my incubator. How is his personality? I'm not sure if they are going to be a part of my breeding program next year or not but I had a lady call and ask to buy all that hatch from me. I wasn't sure if I should give them to her-mine will be the only ones being bred in our province.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Coronation Sussex


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I think your right coronation sussex they have the lavender instead of the black very old breed and are very friendly and good egg layers a dual purpose bird as well. I would love to get some I have speckled sussex they are amazing little birds.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

kessy09 said:


> Coronation Sussex! I currently have ten of those eggs in my incubator. How is his personality? I'm not sure if they are going to be a part of my breeding program next year or not but I had a lady call and ask to buy all that hatch from me. I wasn't sure if I should give them to her-mine will be the only ones being bred in our province.


He is the sweetest most gentle roo. He is gentle with the girls, breaks up fights, babysits lil' chicks...
He even adopted a lone chick at 6 weeks old when mom decided that she was done being a mom. He will call the little one over and present food to it.

He doesn't bother my 2 and 5 year old niece and nephew when they are in the chicken yard.

I would say that he is ideal.

The breed is really big, so if you are breeding them and have extra roos, I am sure that one would easily make a meal for a family of 6 and still have sandwiches the next day.


----------

